# Biophytum sensitivum



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello.

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to acquire this plant?

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Same here  lol.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

My cousin when they go back to PR get seeds, they grow there, not sure if they native, or just landscape or something, but ill look around.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

It is non-native to PR. I believe it is a an Asian or African native.

Justin


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

Try http://www.logees.com


Nice Selection of plants, including some very interesting plants that are hard to find elsewhere.


-Dave


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Dave,

Thanks! This site is awesome! Beetle, check it out.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

I saw that it has pharmaceutical use. What's it used for?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Jared,

I foget it's exact function, but I know it has been used in a few trials for developing new cancer drugs.

Justin


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You guys ought to visit this place.

Even better in person.

s


dcameron said:


> Try http://www.logees.com
> 
> Nice Selection of plants, including some very interesting plants that are hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

It reportedly has an hypocholesterolemic affect, although this has all been out of Indian and Chinese journals (non-peered reviewed=junk). Not to say that it doesn't have a therapeutic effects, just not something I would put my money in.


-Dave


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna invest some money into them, but not for their pharmacological properties..... hell, they look great in a viv. 

Justin


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

We have some in our greenhouses. It is not currently available on our website but we can sell individual potted plants if you give us a call.

Mike
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------

